# Bristol CT



## KartAnimal29 (Nov 29, 2006)

If anyone picks up a driveway that too small for you let me know. I have a 6.5 plow on my truck.

Todd


----------



## KartAnimal29 (Nov 29, 2006)

Always looking for some more work guys


----------



## J&J (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey copy my number down... I have a job for you in farmington bristol line its a well paying driveway and VERY good people great payers ! jon -860-777-8978


----------



## J&J (Nov 8, 2011)

Have to check your post often! or you will miss out, like your about to ..


----------



## KartAnimal29 (Nov 29, 2006)

I called you this morning and left a message with my number. I haven't heard back from you yet.


----------



## KartAnimal29 (Nov 29, 2006)

Still waiting on your call :laughing:


----------

